# TT vs S3



## micromagic (Feb 26, 2007)

A friend of mine let me drive his new S3 yesterday (after informing me I would have to pay for any damage!) and I have to say I was expecting it to feel a lot quicker then my 2.0 T, afterall it does have an additional 62 bhp, but surprisingly it didn't feel that much different. The turbo doesn't seem to kick in as low down the rev range although it feels a bit punchier when it does come in. Probably notice the power more in the wet when the quattro comes into play. Anybody else driven both?

Also as the S3 has the same trip computer my mate gave me a good tip that I didn't realise, (probably should have read the manual) if you press the reset button a few times it brings up a large digital speedometer display which I find quite useful.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TT Law (steve) sold his 20T MKII and got the S3. His comments with regards performance was the S3 was leaps ahead everywhere in the rev range and was much better.

I haven't driven one, but everyone who has says its very noticeable.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Quicker than the 3.2 then ?


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

BAMTT said:


> Quicker than the 3.2 then ?


On paper i believe it is.............

S3 handles better than the 2.0T, is much faster than the 2.0T, sounds better than the 2.0T BUT looks pants.......................real pants.

Turbo lag is evident, but not as much as some magazines would like you to believe.

Did i mention it looks pants ?


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

No STronic either [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

IMO its a [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Quicker than the 3.2 then ?


I've not looked at the numbers - im only repeating someones elses view.

Just looked on the Audi website and it says 5.7 - which i think is the same as the 3.2. And the S3 looks pants.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Well looks are subjective but i for one was very happy to step away from the TT, and the S3 is quicker than the 3.2 as demonstrated on the M5 at Easter weekend by me  much to the annoyance of the TT owner.

wierdly i seem to get more people paying attention to the S3 than i ever did in the TT albeit was a MK1 :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

But was it a MKII 3.2 :wink:

Like you say - it was a MKI and they are some what non exclusive now.


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> But was it a MKII 3.2 :wink:
> 
> Like you say - it was a MKI and they are some what non exclusive now.


Ouch


----------



## micromagic (Feb 26, 2007)

Necroscope said:


> On paper i believe it is.............
> 
> S3 handles better than the 2.0T, is much faster than the 2.0T, sounds better than the 2.0T BUT looks pants.......................real pants.
> 
> ...


I think it looks great, obviously not as nice the TT :lol: but for the hatches it's competing against i.e. BMW 130i, Astra VXR, Focus ST, Alfa 147 etc. it miles better looking in my opinion!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dont agree on the looks - it looks like every other 1.6 A3 from 8 years ago.

Looks 147, then Astra BM from some angles Focus then A3.
S3 - Its just too dull.

Sorry.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

I know there is a new version of the S3 out, however I thought the one I had was the most boring car I have owned, nice on the inside but really ordinary on the outside. Second biggest car mistake I made was buying the S3


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> But was it a MKII 3.2 :wink:
> 
> Like you say - it was a MKI and they are some what non exclusive now.


Yes it was a MII Tosh :roll:

and the new TT won't remain exclusive for long there's loads of 'em round Poole area now.


----------



## justin (Jan 21, 2003)

Just come back from a test drive of both the S3 and the TT (2.0T). Have to say the S3 was the far better performing car. There is a little turbo lag low down but nothing you would notice day to day. I have to admit I prefer turbo charged cars and the kick in the back you get is certainly there with the S3. The TT had a smoother power delivery but it didn't give the impression of speed. The S3 pulled a lot better in 3rd/4th/5th/6th both on A road driving 40-70 and M way 70-100. This was very noticeable on the M way test with 5th and 6th gear acceleration. The S3 also sounds totally different to the 2.0 TT. Both cars have a hard ride, usual Audi setup, and you can defiantly feel the bumps. But since i already drive a TT that didn't surprise me. Looks wise the S3 is very understated but parked next to an standard A3 you can easily tell the difference, was lucky to see a customers S3 freshly prepped and it looked great in Phantom Black, this colour really highlights the silver door mirrors front spoiler and surrounds, the chrome exhausts and rear diffuser. The TT just looks fantastic of course.

After testing both cars my conclusion was that the S3 is the better performing car but the TT has the looks. My current 225 TT felt quicker that the current 2.0TT and to be honest i was a little disappointed by that model. There was no 3.2TT to test so i couldn't get a full comparison of the TT. If choosing between these two models i'd opt for the S3 for now and hope Audi transplant that engine into the TT then i'd get one ASAP.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > But was it a MKII 3.2 :wink:
> ...


Maybe he wasnt trying as he thought you had a 1.6 

Agree wont be long before they are common again - but i'm getting rid soon so it wont bother me.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> ...but i'm getting rid soon so it wont bother me.


You just got it though?

Z4M coupe???


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Wondermikie said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > ...but i'm getting rid soon so it wont bother me.
> ...


Focus


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

S3


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

Bryn said:


> No STronic either [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


Or MR. One of the main reasons my TTR 3.2 is so great.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> S3


 [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> S3


There still slow :wink:


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

TTRTWO said:


> Bryn said:
> 
> 
> > No STronic either [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> S3


go on, drive one, we all know you really want to :lol:

mind you, last i heard the 1500 unit allocation for this year is nearly gone already so be quick :wink:

LOL @ Bryn i bet you walk round in circles when you get out of your car :wink:

must make it tricky to get your slippers on :-*


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> LOL @ Bryn i bet you walk round in circles when you get out of your car


Yeah it makes me dizzy


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

I want an S3 Sportback - pleae Audi!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

If I had to choose between a new TT 2.0 or 3.2 and the S3 I would pick the S3 everytime. Aside from the better performance, proper sports seats and other features as well as tuning opportunities there is much more chance the f*cking thing will turn up with the right specs and built properly.

As for the looks, in white, with black 19 inch split rims...well, enough said.


----------



## justin (Jan 21, 2003)

MTM have already developed a tuning package for the S3. 306bhp from chip change to 325bhp for an extreme tune-up. http://www.evo.co.uk/news/evonews/207439/audi_s3.html


----------



## Mpekas (Feb 21, 2007)

When I asked my dealer what to choose tt or s3 his answer was: you get a tt for style and to let other people know that you spend some money (in Greece) and get a fast car or you get an s3 and you have a â€œhidden gunâ€


----------



## eko (Nov 5, 2006)

TTRTWO said:


> I want an S3 Sportback - pleae Audi!


Me too.

And from what I've read so do quite a few others.


----------



## extreme8181 (Mar 1, 2007)

S3 will be always an A3 with more hp!! 
TT is unique!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

extreme8181 said:


> TT is unique!!


In which way only 1,250,000 in the uk?


----------



## T3 (Sep 24, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> extreme8181 said:
> 
> 
> > TT is unique!!
> ...


Yeah the UK as a "few " around.
In South Africa, only 1950 MK1 TTs were sold in the 7 years it was here. (1.8 TT 225bhp and 3.2) the entry TT wasnt sold here.

So far just over 100 new TTs have been sold.

There are 2 boxters for every TT in SA actually.

The TT IS a very special and rare thing here. Consumer trends I guess as we have about 3 million BMs (more or less :wink: ) so nothing to do with affordablility..


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Well on looks the TT2 will win every time!

On perfomance it is another story.

Just had mine Superchipped and it is now pusing out 310bhp 

The pull in 2nd gear up is simply staggering. Much Much quicker feeling than the 3.2 lump.

All audi 'S' cars are stealthy and they are designed to be that way. Just a few subtle tweaks on the outside for those in the know. If you want aggressice you go for an 'RS' car. They don't do an RS3 and with the S3 chipped it would have a lot to live up to.

I have owned quite a few Audi's and I can honestly hand on heart state that this is by far the best I have owned. A true pocket rocket. It does have the advantage of being more exclusive than the TT as well.

I took out a couple of TT owners in the S3 and they were amazed at how well it went.

It made my TT 2.0T feel like it had a 1 litre engine.

Steve


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Ooh! Didn't know you'd had yours chipped Steve, Where did you get it done and how much?


----------



## bw64402 (Jul 30, 2006)

TT Law said:


> All audi 'S' cars are stealthy and they are designed to be that way. Just a few subtle tweaks on the outside for those in the know. If you want aggressice you go for an 'RS' car


Steve - agree with the stealthy but must add that i think the RS are pretty stealthy too. There are no wide-boy wings or skirts on the RS4! :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

TT Law said:


> Well on looks the TT2 will win every time!
> 
> On perfomance it is another story.
> 
> ...


Wow any ideas on torque ?


----------



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

I can't really comment on TT vs S3 (8P) as I never bothered to test drive a 2.0T TT or a v6 TT.

My view was (in deciding what car to replace my S3 (8L) )...yep the TT obviously is the nicer, more stylish car. But sooner or later, there are going to be loads on the road. I also wanted 4wd, so that meant the v6 TT, but why get a 250bhp TT when I could get a 265bhp S3 (tunable to 310bhp) for roughly the same money, and a bit more practicality. That was my personal take on it all.

But one of the guys above made a good point, some (maybe most?) people who buy TT's do so because its TT and its very stylish car - like a fashion thing. And there's nothing wrong in that. But it could give the impression to other people you are "a bit of a poser".

There's no doubt in my mind a new TT would get more "ooooooooohh, nice car" from people, than what an S3 will. But that doesn't matter to me. But one of my concerns was, owning a TT could generate a BMW-like, "look at that toser in his new TT [normally BMW]", feelings from people.

Its a very personal choice really. No one is right, no one is wrong. Pure personal preference and what you think people will perceive about yourself.

AL


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

AL_B said:


> I can't really comment on TT vs S3 (8P) as I never bothered to test drive a 2.0T TT or a v6 TT.
> 
> My view was (in deciding what car to replace my S3 (8L) )...yep the TT obviously is the nicer, more stylish car. But sooner or later, there are going to be loads on the road. I also wanted 4wd, so that meant the v6 TT, but why get a 250bhp TT when I could get a 265bhp S3 (tunable to 310bhp) for roughly the same money, and a bit more practicality. That was my personal take on it all.
> 
> ...


Well said, and in the most i agree.

I also understand the understated comment............. but i think it goes further than that. Almost to the point of lazy designing........ sorry.


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

I am going to add a little more to this, by saying when the original S3 hit the streets, it had wider arches, bigger wheels different bumpers. in fact if i remember correctily i dont think it shared many pannels with the A3. In this way it still stood away from the croud and the standard A3.

Today Audi have made it very easy to get a nice looking A3. The s-line is a nice looking car, and therefore the S3 just blends in, IMHO it should still stand apart from the other models a little bit more!


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

This will always be a mix between look, performance and personal preference (and money....).

Next year there will probabely be a TTS with most likely a 2.5 litre turbo with 300 bhp and quatro. It will easily be remaped to 350++ bhp, and with torque figures the 2.0T only can dream about.

This car will outperform the S3 in a major way.

Then Audi mayby will deliver a RS3 which will outperform the TTS.....and so on.... 8)

For me the choice is easy. The remaped 2.0TT works very well and is quick enough for my needs most of the time.

Meanwhile I save some extra Â£, and waits for the R8 to be available on the used car marked in a couple of years time. Because I do think it will be a very long time before there are any TT or A3 versions that will outperform the R8..... 8)


----------



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

Necroscope said:


> AL_B said:
> 
> 
> > I can't really comment on TT vs S3 (8P) as I never bothered to test drive a 2.0T TT or a v6 TT.
> ...


I should have said something about the styling. I totally agree, they have been lazy with the new S3. The wheels are boring, they don't fill the arches nice, they haven't flared the arches (like on the old model), and the body kit (side skirts) look something like you'd find on an Astra. They could have done a lot more. Even if it had just been giving the people the option of 19" wheels like they do with the new TT.

Its taken me a while to start to like the looks of the new S3, it has to be said.

AL


----------



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

Necroscope said:


> I am going to add a little more to this, by saying when the original S3 hit the streets, it had wider arches, bigger wheels different bumpers. in fact if i remember correctily i dont think it shared many pannels with the A3. In this way it still stood away from the croud and the standard A3.
> 
> Today Audi have made it very easy to get a nice looking A3. The s-line is a nice looking car, and therefore the S3 just blends in, IMHO it should still stand apart from the other models a little bit more!


I agree with that too. Spot on.

S-line options have "cut-into" the S cars and the extra bits you get. Its taken something away, perhaps the exclusivity. I know most people with think this new S3 is just any other A3 S-Line.

AL


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

BAMTT said:


> Wow any ideas on torque ?


The claim is 310bhp and 397nm torque. It does feel like aswell.

When I get the chance I will have it rolling roaded.

Steve


----------



## moore11 (Oct 1, 2006)

I've just been reading all this S3 vs TT talk.
As a previous proud and original S3 owner, I love the S3 and I happen to think that the new S3 looks great and very aggrssive as well, totally different from the standard A3. The S3 is definitely the best hot hatch on the market, I don't dispute that.
But come on, the S3 is NOT the technofest that the TT is, it has the same engine as the 2.0T TT (albeit Turbo'd a little more) but it doesn't have the TT's set up, the ground breaking steel/aluminium mix, the weight distribution, the MR, the handling....all the things that the TT has been praised for. I have driven the new S3 back to back with the MKII TT, I liked it alot but it felt heavier than the TT and it didn't handle or turn in the same, straight line speed is only a very small part of what makes a car good, if it was everything we'd all just buy second hand Evo's and save ourselves alot of money.
The S3 hasn't had quite the positive reviews that the MKII has.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Just looked on audis web site 60 new used examples to be had. The orange looks good.


----------

